# K2 Panoramic Splitboard



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

What do you guys think of the K2 Panoramic? Seems to be a pretty good option for a new splitboard but it's almost suspiciously cheap. Is there something I'm missing here? 

I'm going to try to find a few reviews online. If everything looks good I think I may pull the trigger on this today.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would just buy it. It's fine and K2 is great about warranty issues. I have not heard anything bad about it. That is also the board Kyle Miller has been using for the past two or three seasons. I think the biggest issue is it is K2 and they are kind of an unknown factor in splitboarding.


----------



## Becca M (Dec 24, 2012)

I have it, I love it - skins fit perfectly! I use it with Spark R&D bindings and love them, too! 

It's a little heavy (my opinion), but, there's more hardware to it when you're splitting than a regular resort board.

I practiced at lift-serv to get a feel for it before taking it into the woods!!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not too mention at that price, it is not going to be available for long. You may have snoozed too much already. Just buy it. Chances are you can always just hock it for what you bought it for. Use it for a season and keep it or get rid of it and buy something else.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

giddy up. to be fair - splitboards have become commoditized to a large extent as of about 2 seasons ago. 

lackluster winters and the typical over-production that is the model of most snowboard companies has started to show in the splitboard market - especially true for decks where you were seeing alot of companies jumping in with an offering but probably not any new or unique tech. 

bindings (split) are a different story.

fwiw i think k2 produced that deck for 2 seasons without making changes to anything. i wish more companies would do this. new models every season drive up costs and in most cases not much changes from one year to the next.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Trigger pulled! :yahoo: For $356 it seemed like a no brainer. I could of had the free shipping but I ended up paying the $5 to get it a couple of days sooner. lol 

Thanks for input guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahaha, in a hurry to get it eh? Really Acro, you don't want to take your new split out for a few more weeks at least. Let 2-3 more ft of snow fall. You got a whole season and you can boot most spots still. The only reason I had a split with me at Bert on Saturday was because I have a few of them. I've got some I don't mind beating up. I ended up skinning once and booting the rest of the day. I should have just brought a solid deck instead of hauling that extra weight.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm notoriously impatient when it comes to online purchases. I once paid $25 overnight shipping on a $75 pair of goggles.

I'm trying to tone down my impatience. lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I think you got a solid (heh) splitboard there. I like the skin attachment style. Now just get yourself some splitboard bindings. They are worth every penny. Believe me.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

actually K2 was pretty sneaky about the 11-12, and 12-13 model. Same graphics, but they actually added tweekends to the 12-13 model. The flex profile is a bit different. I had both and put up comparison pics at splitboard.com. The sneaky part was that K2 told some shops that they could just sell the 11-12's as 12-13's. Also, talking to k2 customer support about a splitboard is like trying to talk to my mom about splitboard parts. Whatever, it's a great board. I just had the option to upgrade to an ultra split but turned it down.

The way to check what year your board is, is to look at the serial number (on the right edge near the back binding holes. If it starts with a 12 then you have a 12-13 with tweekends


----------

